# Can't be bloat.... right?



## Melodicxxmonster (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I've been worried about my girlfriend's dog for a while now. He is somewhere between a miniature and a standard Schnauzer







.
His belly is rather... large. the skin is taut and after a quick google search all I could find that it could be was bloat. She has told me that he's always been that way ever since she got him. I'm not sure what the signs are but I've known him for a year and he seems like a normal happy dog to me except for his giant gut. So does anyone know what this could be or any advice? Oh! Don't worry about the wrap on his leg, thats just to cover a scab he won't stop picking at.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

When was the last time he saw a vet? I ask this because his belly is just not in proportion to his body. Has he had any other health issues or does he seem normal in every other way ... other than itching at his leg ... which should probably also be looked at. I am not a vet ... and I am not able to diagnose the dog .. but I can tell you that my Schnauzer/Poodle ... Leeo ... his stomach looked like that and it was a huge cancerous mass in there .. and he also had pancreatic neucrosis. Schnauzers are very prone to pancreatic issues.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Also if hes had it for over a year its not Bloat.... does he have any other symptoms like drinking and peeing lot (thats part of Cushings)-- Bloat is a sudden emergency thing.... that looks also like fluid build up in his abdominal cavity, which could be alotta things... he needs to see a Vet.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

He is fat, but that's not just fat. . .I agree that it's not bloat, but he really needs to see a vet. Usually a distended stomach means that something inside is swollen, or fluid buildup. Either one needs vet care.


----------



## Melodicxxmonster (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay, thank you everyone! We've been trying to get him to the vet but money is tight. We'll get him there as soon as possible.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope you can bring your dog to the vet fairly soon. The pot-bellied appearance does not appear to be bloat. Bloat is a fatal emergency disease. The dog would be trying to vomit and it would not look as good as what your dog does in the pictures. A quick google search of common diseases of schnauzers list cushings for a bloated appearance,


----------



## martini.lab (Apr 11, 2013)

She needs to see a vet, take her to a vet and let us know how it go. I hope she will be fine soon.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

You can apply for Care Credit online to help cover the vet bills. http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

PLease keep us updated on his diagnosis. I worry about other folks dog too.  I also used care credit for my late dog Leeo ... as he was hospitalized for a week. It sure came in handy when I needed it! If you pay it off in a year it is interest free ... at least mine was.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I saw a dog with a stomach just like and it was from fluid build up due to a failing heart. Vet ASAP!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I have seen a lot of dogs like that and its always due to fluid buildup and congestive heart failure.


----------



## Melodicxxmonster (Apr 18, 2013)

Quick little update: We got him some dewormer and that seemed to help a bit. His stomach isnt as taut. We're still trying to get him to the vet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Internal parasites are not his problem! His problem is needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Internal parasites are not his problem! His problem is needs to be seen by a vet.


I second this. This dogs issue is much more serious then intestinal parasites. He could be well on his way to dieing. >.< Getting him into a vet is not a difficult thing. I don't understand where the "trying" comes in too. You either do or you don't.


----------



## Melodicxxmonster (Apr 18, 2013)

We are aware it is more serious than just intestinal parasites. Hence why we're trying to get him to the vet. If we had the money to take him, we would have by now. I appreciate the concern but you dont need to freak out over something that did help a bit.


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

Melodicxxmonster said:


> If we had the money to take him, we would have by now. I appreciate the concern but you dont need to freak out over something that did help a bit.


That's why more than one person suggested that you apply for Care Credit. That way you CAN take him to the vet now, before he gets worse (and possibly dies).


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Poor guy. I would definitely look into the Care Credit to get him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry but you came here for advice and we gave it. You even stated in your post that you are worried about the dog. 
http://www.canismajor.com/dog/cushings.html or as other suggested he may have http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/congestive-heart-failure-dogs both of these require vet to diagnose the dog. By doing nothing the dog is getting no medical help for an obvious medical condition that requires medical attention to prolong the dog's life. 

If it was my dog I would apply to care credit, borrow money from someone, pawn stuff, basically I would do anything to come up with the money to take my dog to the vet. Your dog trusts you to take care of him.


----------



## Melodicxxmonster (Apr 18, 2013)

We got him to the vet. Its just fat. So thanks everyone for your concern, hes going on a strict diet and exercise plan.


----------

